# which teraminx is the best..?



## m4a1 (May 19, 2010)

hello, i want to buy a teraminx ... 

so i wonder, which teraminx should i buy?

cube 4 you? or mf8?


----------



## robindeun (May 19, 2010)

or the new one from mefferts, i dont know what type that is or mefferts makes their own teraminxes


----------



## Dionz (May 19, 2010)

robindeun said:


> or the new one from mefferts, i dont know what type that is or mefferts makes their own teraminxes


:fp it's mf8


----------



## GermanCube (May 19, 2010)

Just as for all the "what cube is best" questions: It's a matter of personal preference! 
(I guess)


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2010)

The mf8 teraminx is significantly better than the c4y one. This isn't a personal opinion, but instead the conclusion of a teraminx review thread on twistypuzzles.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 19, 2010)

qqwref said:


> The mf8 teraminx is significantly better than the c4y one. This isn't a personal opinion, but instead the conclusion of a teraminx review thread on twistypuzzles.



Its also significantly bigger.


----------



## m4a1 (May 19, 2010)

ok well, will the cubesmith stickers fit? 

and for the one who said that it is a matter of preference, 

that can be right only when there is a big selection of possibilities, like on 3x3's, you have about 60-100 models, but in the teraminx, when you have just 2... there is a big chance that one is good and the other one is bad.


----------

